# have concrete sweating question



## kingsmurf (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a problem I have no answer for.....I have a completed commercial building . .everything was done as to plans...and it wasnt my first . .
but I have an unusual problem that I havenmt encountered before

LONG after completion the concrete floors continued to sweat moisture.in fact GOOD bit of it . .so much so that it destroyed an GOOD tenants floors carpets etc etc ...and has resulted in my first lawsuit

in all good faith it will in the end be my responsibility . .but if I
am to be damned . .I would at least like to be damned for the facts

and I am damned if I can determine the cause . .if inthe end result it was an defect of another trades ( we super the job ..we'll still be on the hook ) that wont change the Law for serious defects


does anyone have any thoughts..or a forum better suited for this question . .my thanks in advance fellas

email: [email protected]


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

Has it cured ? 

climate controlled? meaning a dramatic enclosure .


----------



## kingsmurf (Apr 19, 2008)

*concrete sweating*

this is in one of our business parks . . .two rows of buildings facing each other . .we finsih the ecteriors and leave the interiors to be finished by new owner or tenant...this particular suite sat empty for a number of months..throiugh both winter and bery hot summer here in the Northern Kali area

so it had many many months to cure before the new owners TI was even begun . . . .


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Was there 10mil poly and sand placed below the slab?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

why is the concrete a problem for an electrician? If everything was done according to plan, who specified the plans?


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me .We built a 3000sf home in the fall and the ground was bone dry come July the floor was all wet . But it did not rain? We had a condensation problem ,There was a spring under the house that kept the floor very cold .The floor and wall was sweating like a toilet in the summer time when the HO left the doors open . It did not leak and the pump wells where all dry but the cold water would run down the wall and run onto the footing on the out side and the cold would condensat We needed a dehumidifier in the summer .


----------

